
Adobe Photoshop Touch Application Now Available - Garbage
http://blogs.adobe.com/ukchannelnews/2012/03/02/adobe-photoshop-touch-application-now-available/
======
nextparadigms
Title is inaccurate. It's been available for months on Android tablets.

